# 04 GTO Radiator Fan Issue



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

Kept hearing a rattling noise coming from the front of the car when the fan kicks on, and I finally got around to looking today. Seems one of the fans has a lot of play in it. Could it be the motor bearing going out or is there any other way to tighten it up? It's pretty annoying hearing it rattle while I'm idling in traffic.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pull it out and look at it. It's really easy to remove. After taking off the obvious unplug the fans. There are two tabs you push down, one on each side, and pull the fan assembly up. The hoses get in the way but I was able to bend them out of the way enough to slide the fan assem. out.


----------

